# Any campaigns need a player in San Antonio?



## Cithindril (Aug 24, 2005)

I just moved to the San Antonio area and wondered if there were any local gaming groups that could use another player.  I've been playing and DM'ing for over 20 years and would love to find a game.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm running a game in San Antonio.  We just started a Kalamar game and could use an extra player.  I don't have a website for that game yet, but here is the one for our last game:

http://benkarl.home.texas.net/spqt/

If you look at the following page of that site, you'll find summaries of all of our game sessions.  We hope to pick this game up again in the future:  

http://benkarl.home.texas.net/spqt/experience.html

The following page will tell a bit about our other campaigns and give links to their websites:

http://benkarl.home.texas.net/spqt/sagamers.html

Let me know if you're interested.

Edit:  I should add that right now we're playing on Sunday afternoons starting about 1pm lasting until we quit (usually 5-6pm).


----------

